# Trainer Request: Fort Collins/Northern Colorado



## Tripawds.com (Mar 8, 2010)

I was wondering if any of you know of a good trainer in the Fort Collins/Windsor/Loveland area?

We adopted a wonderful boy, Wyatt Ray last year, and we need to know how to be better pawrents to him. He's a super smart three legged boy but was chained up on a rope for the first 8 months of his life, and thus, has a LOT of issues. He's now a year old and we need help.

There are so many trainers out there but we need that ONE who really knows GSDs, especially ones with behavioral challenges like our boy.

Thanks so much.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Darn, I know a great one in Parker (just south of Denver). I'll PM you his name - maybe he can help find one in your area for you!


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello! I'm in Wellington and I'm going go here (www.americandogschool.com) as she's got some GSD's of her own and is very familiar with them among other things. She offers a free consultation and demonstration of her services to give you a feel for what she has to offer. Check them out and see if they fit your needs. Our training starts tomorrow at 11:00am! I can't wait.. 

They were rated the #1 Trainer in FoCo for 2009..

Nice to see another local member!


----------



## Tripawds.com (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey nice to meet you too!
Thanks for the school's link. I checked it out. Their fee seems pretty reasonable I think. And they definitely look like they know what they're doing. If you remember, let me know what you think, I'd love to hear about it. 

Right now I'm traveling in the south but I'll be back in April, and that's when we plan on getting Wyatt into school. Hope to see you around there!


----------



## ThatGuy (Feb 25, 2010)

if you are interested in kennel/boarding training, i know of a place in arvada. the kennel master used to work gsds in schutzhund.


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

JustDSM said:


> Hello! I'm in Wellington and I'm going go here (www.americandogschool.com) as she's got some GSD's of her own and is very familiar with them among other things. She offers a free consultation and demonstration of her services to give you a feel for what she has to offer. Check them out and see if they fit your needs. Our training starts tomorrow at 11:00am! I can't wait..
> 
> They were rated the #1 Trainer in FoCo for 2009..
> 
> Nice to see another local member!


I'm looking at going to the same place American Dog School, how was your experience there?


----------



## despain85 (Dec 26, 2012)

I know it's a 2 year old thread and it's my 1st post, but I need a good place to train out little girl. She's been a little aggressive towards my wife and I think it's the only way I will be able to keep her is if she can be trained properly. I looked at the link above and at www.k9shrink.com. Both seem like good places just hoping for a few personal references to some e-people I don't know! 

We thank you for your help!


----------

